# Norseman drill bits any interest?



## airrat (Nov 5, 2007)

http://www.fairburyfastener.com/norseman.htm

Would anyone be interested in a group buy on "Norseman" drill bits.  OR if you are looking for a set they are having a sale near the end of the month. I will try to get the date on this.

Here is a link to single size bits it shows the quantity needed  to get a 35% discount. 

http://www.fairburyfastener.com/norseman_db.htm

If there is enough interest I do not mind running it but I have not run one before and would need a little help from someone that has.  If anyone wants to call them to do just a single order I have been working with Frank one of the sales reps.

If interested post what you might want so I know.


----------



## thewishman (Nov 5, 2007)

I am interested! My favorite bit is my 10mm Norseman. I can see replacing my most used HF bits with these individual bits.

Chris


----------



## leehljp (Nov 5, 2007)

Tom,
Thanks for the Link! I can use that in the future.


I just found a hardware store here in Japan with metric bits in .1mm (point 1 or 1/10th mm) increments from .5 all the way to 13mm. But these are VERY expensive. About $35.00 for each bit from 12 mm and up. I sure would like to be able to purchase a set of those.


----------



## Dario (Nov 5, 2007)

For what it is worth...of all the drill bits I've tried, Norseman bits are the best IMHO.

To those who are just starting and haven't tried these yet, this is your chance. [^]


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 5, 2007)

Would the group buy include items from the Norseman catalog?  If so I may be interested in 6-12 of the same drill bit depending on the price.

Chuckie


----------



## Mikey (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow, are we looking at the Magnum Series bits? Those are certainly some good prices after discount.


----------



## kenwc (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll get in.  These are the best bits I've ever used.  I await the details.


----------



## airrat (Nov 5, 2007)

Chuckie if you click the second link I have you can order individual bits.  the right side shows how many we need to order to get the discount.  here is a cut and paste of it, basically its buy either 6 or 12 and get 35% off.  The list below shows the amounts.

We can also get larger then the 1/2", I called them on that today, I was looking for a 35/64 bit, they didn't have it in stock but were ordering.


the site compacts this so its kinda confusing. go to the 2nd link I posted and its cleaner.

PART NO...TYPE...SIZE...PRICE EACH @ 1...DISCOUNT @ PACKAGE
NOR 05580  	190-AG    1/16"  	1.17  	 -35% @ 12

NOR 05590 	190-AG 	  5/64" 	1.22 	 -35% @ 12

NOR 05600  	190-AG    3/32"  	1.24  	 -35% @ 12

NOR 05610 	190-AG 	  7/64" 	1.33 	 -35% @ 12

NOR 05620 	190-AG 	  1/8" 	        1.51 	-35% @ 12

NOR 05630 	190-AG 	  9/64" 	1.60 	-35% @ 12

NOR 05640 	190-AG 	  5/32" 	1.70 	-35% @ 12

NOR 05650 	190-AG 	  11/64" 	1.77 	-35% @ 12

NOR 05660 	190-AG 	  3/16" 	2.13 	-35% @ 12

NOR 05670 	190-AG   13/64" 	2.33 	-35% @ 12

NOR 05680 	190-AG    7/32" 	2.38 	-35% @ 12

NOR 05690 	190-AG 	  15/64" 	2.57 	-35% @ 12

NOR 05700 	190-AG 	   1/4" 	2.80 	-35% @ 12

NOR 05710 	190-AG   17/64" 	3.34 	-35% @ 12

NOR 05720 	190-AG    9/32" 	3.58 	-35% @ 12

NOR 05730 	190-AG 	  19/64" 	4.02 	-35% @ 6

NOR 05740 	190-AG 	   5/16" 	4.27 	-35% @ 6

NOR 05750 	190-AG 	  21/64" 	4.57 	-35% @ 6

NOR 05760 	190-AG 	  11/32" 	5.39 	-35% @ 6

NOR 05770 	190-AG 	  23/64" 	5.74 	-35% @ 6

NOR 05780 	190-AG 	   3/8" 	6.25 	-35% @ 6

NOR 05790 	190-AG 	  25/64" 	6.83 	-35% @ 6

NOR 05800 	190-AG 	  13/32" 	7.21 	-35% @ 6

NOR 05810 	190-AG 	  27/64" 	7.54 	-35% @ 6

NOR 05820 	190-AG 	   7/16" 	8.47 	-35% @ 6

NOR 05830 	190-AG 	  29/64" 	9.36 	-35% @ 6

NOR 05840 	190-AG 	  15/32" 	9.95 	-35% @ 6

NOR 05850 	190-AG 	  31/64" 	10.24 	-35% @ 6

NOR 05860 	190-AG 	   1/2" 	10.52 	-35% @ 6


----------



## airrat (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes Mike it is the Magnum series.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2007)

I'd be interested if shipping to Canada is available.


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> Chuckie if you click the second link I have you can order individual bits.  the right side shows how many we need to order to get the discount.



The bit I am interested in is not on the list you mention.  If you click on the link near the top of that page that takes you to the Norseman site then click on catalog it is listed there with no price.

Chuckie


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 5, 2007)

Tom, what about the metric sizes???


----------



## airrat (Nov 5, 2007)

chuckie what bit are you looking for and I can find out. 


Mike I will email them about metric.


----------



## JimBobTucson (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm game...

Can you get some prices on indivdual metric bits (7mm,8mm,10mm,12mm,12.5mm)?


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 6, 2007)

I would be in for a set. I really don't know what I want like a complete set of common sizes we need. Something thatwould work on antler. Iknow the cheap bits don't last at all on antler. I wiped out a bit after 3 antelers.


----------



## LEAP (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd be up for some 7mm and 8mm, AllI can find locally in metric are brad point.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 6, 2007)

Tom, I would be interested in metric also,waiting to hear what you have to say from their e-mail.


----------



## airrat (Nov 6, 2007)

Sent an email this AM, if I dont hear from him today I will call him tomorrow and see if he got it.


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 6, 2007)

How about the 10mm, 10.5mm and 12.5?


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 6, 2007)

Are the Norseman bits the Parabolic Flutes that I have read about? I would like to order some of these but was not sure if the new (?) style is that much better or not. TIA.

Mike


----------



## airrat (Nov 6, 2007)

I asked him about 6mm,7mm, 8mm, 8.2mm, 10mm, 10.5mm, 11mm,  12mm,  12.5mm & 13.3mm

Also about one Chuckie was looking at.


----------



## airrat (Nov 6, 2007)

Mike I don't believe they are parabolic flutes, but I am not an expert.  I did not see anything on their site saying that.  Here are the bullets off their site.


#

Substantially longer cutting life - The nitro-carburized flute has an increased Rockwell hardness.
#

Cuts harder materials - The flatter point takes a smaller chip. More torque is directed to a smaller area. This allows drilling into materials with hardness of over 30 on the Rockwell "C" scale.
#

Stops drill walking - The split point design gives accurate starting without the use of a center punch.
#

Holds tighter hole size - The split point design is self centering. This limits the normal oversize drilling characteristics.
#

Outstanding quality appearance - The rich amber gold color sets it apart from commodity cutting tools.
#

Runs cooler, uses less torque - 135Â° point takes a smaller chip resulting in less heat. Friction is reduced by amber gold surface treatment.


I can tell you that I am using them right now and the only wood that "fills" the flutes is oily (cocobolo ect) ones.   I have drilled Ironwood with no problems, 308 casings and more.  I have finally resharpened my 10mm after about 9 months of using and I am not sure it needed it.  I have some brad points that I have used once and will not use again.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll be up for some. You gonna do a new post when you open this?


----------



## airrat (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah Gary I will, just waiting to get all the info.  I was not sure what everyone would want to look for.   I am going to call them tomorrow and see if he got the email.  I know to get the discounts we need to get full packs.  That is 12 of the smaller bits (same size) and 6 of the larger (same size).   If we don't get the full packs we still get them at a good price, the 35/64 bit I called them about for me was going to run $17 or so, it is normally $26 and from others places I have seen it at almost $20. 

Then I just need a little help from someone that had done group buys to make sure I dont miss anything.


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 7, 2007)

I would be up for some once you get the price on the metrics, also any word on the sets?


----------



## airrat (Nov 7, 2007)

going to paste the email I got from him for the metric bits.   The first number he list is if we dont meet the quantity discount for that size, the second one is the discount.  Basically its discounted if we buy the entire pack.

GOOD AFTERNOON TOMâ€¦..HERE ARE THE PRICES YOU REQUESTEDâ€¦â€¦THE FIRST NUMBER WILL BE FOR INDIVIDUAL AND THE SECOND IS FOR A PACKAGEâ€¦.THE 6 AND 7MM PKGS COME IN 10 ALL THE OTHERS ARE 5 PER PACK

6MM  2.70/1.76

7MM  3.49/2.27

8MM  4.64/3.02

8.2MM  5.02/3.26

10MM  7.25/4.71

10.5MM  8.38/5.45

11MM  8.88/5.77

12MM  10.09/6.56

12.5MM  10.69/6.95

AND THE 13.3 IS UNAVAILABLE FROM NORSEMAN

THE â€œTAPERâ€ SIZE I NEED MORE INFO ON THAT ONEâ€¦.LET ME KNOWâ€¦THANK YOU SIR



Let me know what you all think.  If you want to have a go at it or not.


----------



## JimBobTucson (Nov 7, 2007)

Outstanding prices!! We shouldn't have any problems meeting minimum quantities. So let's make this happen. I can not wait to get some good quality bits in the shop.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 7, 2007)

Tom,
I am working up a list of bits.  I also need to know if they have a 33/64 and a 37/64 and in the metric a 9mm.
Mike


----------



## wudwrkr (Nov 7, 2007)

I too am interested, but this looks like it will be tough to manage since the quantity price for bits are dependent on whether they are purchased in multiple packs.  For example, if the group orders a total of 16 7mm bits, that is one 10 pack at $2.27ea and 6 individuals at $3.49ea. At least that is how I am reading it.  It would be nice if they could give us the discounted pricing as long as we meet the minimum quantities?  

Have they said if they would discount the sets if we ordered them in quantity?  

I have the 29pc set and I really like it.  I wouldn't mind supplementing it with the metric and numbered sets.


----------



## airrat (Nov 7, 2007)

Dave I will call him tomorrow on that.   I also have the 29 pc set and the reason I got in touch with them was to get the metric set.

Mike I know they have those sizes farther down the list on the 2nd link in my origional post.   I will double check with them on it.


----------



## Chuck Key (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> 
> THE â€œTAPERâ€ SIZE I NEED MORE INFO ON THAT ONEâ€¦.LET ME KNOWâ€¦THANK YOU SIR



Not sure what he needs but if it is type I would say:

Type 210 General Purpose

Chuckie


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 7, 2007)

Boy this is starting to sound complicated. Like I said I am interested but don't really know what I want. Do they have a set or maybe we could put a set together of the common sizes we use. I do want nor can I afford everyone. I don't do a wide veritity of kits but I am sure that will change so I want to be able to grow. I'll leave it your expertise to put a set together.

Thanks


----------



## Mikey (Nov 8, 2007)

This almost seems like everyone is going to have to submit the order, the orders will be tallied, then depending on qty ordered totals will then go out. People will then have to pay. Seems like a total PIA, but 35% discount seems like a good reason two own two as it would only cost a little more for the second bit. this may help meet qty numbers if the need arises. A lot of the prices are cheap enough without a discount, but the savings is nice.


----------



## airrat (Nov 8, 2007)

Bruce the only sets are the ones they have.  I am going to list all the common sizes for kits and let people choose from them what they want.


Mike you may be right in how it will have to work, I have an email to them asking how they would work the discount.


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 8, 2007)

Have you heard about the whole set sale price? and also when it is going on sale.
Andy


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> Bruce the only sets are the ones they have.  I am going to list all the common sizes for kits and let people choose from them what they want.



Where is that list????

Also where does this buy stand right now?

Thanks


----------



## airrat (Nov 12, 2007)

I am waiting on a response from them still.  Sorry I worked 12 hour days Fri, Sat and Sunday.    I am going to work on the list today and will hopefully post it in a separate thread tomorrow, if I get a response from them today.  I am not sure if they are closed for the holiday or not.


----------



## airrat (Nov 14, 2007)

I have gotten all the answers, now I am trying to write up the group buy.  Here is the hard part.

They work their discount off packages.  Basically  if they come in a package of 12 and we order 12 we get 35% off.  If we go under that we get the individual price.   If we go over that we get the discount for the number in the package and the individual price for the over.

My proposal on going over is:  If we go over the package amount per size of bit, (we get an order for 9 and the package is 6)  I will total up the 6 @ 35% off and 3 at the individual rate and divide by 9.   That means we wont get 35% off for everyone but we will get a % off for everyone.

This buy is going to be slightly complicated due to that reason and the shipping from them to me.  They cannot quote me a shipping price until they know what is ordered.  They go by weight.   I will then have to divide that by the number of people and add that into your total.

I do not really need to order any bits, I got my metric set before I talked to them about the group buy.  If these terms are not going to be acceptable please let me know and I will not do the buy.


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 14, 2007)

Sounds fair, I am tallying up what I need now. I am trying to decide if the set will be better for me or just the bits I need for the pens. Thanks.
Andy


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 14, 2007)

Any way you do it will be fine with me.  People will either do it or they won't, a deal is a deal.  Let me a give you a suggestion.  List out all of the sizes of drill bits with the 35% off price.  As people place their orders give a column for total pieces ordered.  Once it hits the quantity needed for the discount, clear out the quantity ordered column  for that item and start fresh.  When you get close to the cut off date for ordering, all of the bits that are short lets people know they may not get them if the order quantity is not hit.  Some people will order extras for spares.

Anyway just a suggestion so people will now what they are paying up front and there wont be all that fluctuation in the prices.


----------



## airrat (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Andy you reminded me on the sets.  They are going to email me if they go on sale.  If they do I will just post it so people can get them.  He was not sure if they were or not.


Mike my problem is posting it on the site.   I can make a spread sheet and copy and past it.  But the site compacts it all down and it is messy.   I do not know anything about posting one online.  If anyone wants to help me on this let me know I can email you it.  Its nothing complex just the basic numbers.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 14, 2007)

Tom - If you want to develop a spreadsheet, I will host it on my site so folks can download it, fill it out and email it back to you.  That MIGHT be a simple way.


----------



## ericw95 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll probably be in as well.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 14, 2007)

Tom here is an example:  Please note all info is ficticious!

Size:  Price  Qty. 
29/64" $4.76   10   closed &lt;---marked once the quantity is reached
29/64" $4.76    4   6 needed to confirm  &lt;---line inserted once first group qty is reached.

Now the real headache with this is you will need to keep a list on each size and each group of that size to know who is first come first serve on any size provided the quantity is not reached.  The whole concept of this qroup buy is a logistical nightmare.  Personally I think you should get some sort of compensation due to the level of work involved.

Here is an example of the way you proposed and what it could mean:
Bit (A) reg. $10.00  Quantity price $6.50  Lets say the number needed for the quantity break is 10 but you get 17 orders that means the price is $7.94 per bit just slightly over 20% off.

The idea of the group buy is commendable, but I think you are exposing yourself to a major migraine!

Mike


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Tom - If you want to develop a spreadsheet, I will host it on my site so folks can download it, fill it out and email it back to you.  That MIGHT be a simple way.



I'm not trying to start a tech-war but here's another avenue that's possibly easier:
The Velvet pen sleeve group buy I did is in a spreadsheet hosted free on Google under my documents.
It can be made globally readable and one can invite individuals to make updates based on their
email address. That's probably easier than uploading and downloading. And, updates are visible
in real-time to the next visitor.

If you like the idea, I'll help if needed.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 14, 2007)

Gary - I like your idea better... no work for me! [8D]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 14, 2007)

Gary,
That would be a great way to deal with it.  The whole point is to get people to make complete quantity purchase on each bit in it's requaired amount.  I hope this works out for those running this.

Mike


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 14, 2007)

I would like to see a set for the common pen sets. There's got to a chart someware to the drills and the tubes. Any body know where it is. What we need to know is what size tubes for the differant kits. I know a lot of kits use the same size tubes. is there a chart some ware that shows tube sizes with out looking up each kit. even then they don't tell you the tube size.[?][?]


----------



## airrat (Nov 15, 2007)

Bruce I am working on that.  I went to berea and csusa web sites and look at every kit to get the drill bit size.   I will post a list.  IF anyone sees a size missing I need to know.   btw I am not able to post what kit each drill size is for.   Sorry I don't have that much time with orders, a 2 year old son and 50+ hrs a week at work.


----------



## airrat (Nov 15, 2007)

Lou thanks for the offer, Gary I will be getting in touch with you for that.  I have no clue how to do it.  

Mike I don't mind the work in this.  I hate saying ok we hit 10 bits unless we get another 10 no more.  I am not sure what to do on this part, that is what has been taking me so long.

oops my plane is on the ground.  will post more later.


----------



## Poppy (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> 
> oops my plane is on the ground.  will post more later.



 Tom your reminding me of what life was like 8 yrs ago at STL International.[:0]


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 15, 2007)

Call me crazy but I have an idea that *MIGHT* work, since everyone is tossing out suggestions trying to make this work.

I am guessing that there are probably less than two dozen bit sizes commonly used in making the variety of pen kits available.

I propose to quickly get a list of those common bits, create a *"Pen makers set"* then take orders for complete sets ONLY.  When you get 12 people onboard, that means one pack of each bit gets ordered, 24 people on board, that's another pack of each bit to be ordered.  

Set a date to close the buy, and on that date, whatever quantities work out to even multiples of 12 get ordered, the others don't, first come first served.

The above may sound harsh to some but if you allow individual bit requests, you are going to have 700 forum members ordering 3 of this, two of that and one each of any of two hundred drill sizes and it will quickly become a logistical nightmare!  On top of that, the second nightmare starts when the shipment arrives and Tom tries to seperate the order and figure out who had what, then box everything up.

If a person only wants to order only the three or four bits they use, fine, go out and buy them.

If the *"Pen Makers set"* sounds feasable, here is a shot of what the set might look like, feel free to add to it with the bits you use but I'll bet this would cover 90% of the bits used in pen making.  







I'm interested in a group buy but before I would bog someone down with tracking thousands of individual bits just so I could save a few bucks, I'd just go out and buy a couple of sets myself.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 15, 2007)

Good idea for the 'set' George. Perhaps 10.5 should be included for CSUSA "Jr" sets.

Thanks.
-Peter-


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wood-of-1kind_
> 
> Good idea for the 'set' George. Perhaps 10.5 should be included for CSUSA "Jr" sets.
> 
> ...


Peter, You must be blind, it's there!


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 15, 2007)

The only problem I can see for the sets is that some people use bits other than what is suggested by the instructions.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, yup gotta get them 'eyes' checked hey[)]

-Peter-


----------



## ericw95 (Nov 15, 2007)

Tex - I like the idea of the pen makers set but the problem airrat will face is the quantity needed to make a set.  6 and 7 mm bits get 35% break at 10, the rest of the metrics are 5 and the other bits get their break at 6.  So this would mean your would need 30 sets ordered to get the discount on all bits.  With this information, you may want to offer a Metric Pen Makers set (need 10 for discount) and a Standard Pen Makers set (need 6 for discount).


----------



## airrat (Nov 15, 2007)

The real problem for that is not all the quantities are in 12.   Here is the list I am working on and what is needed to get it.  If anything is missing please let me know.  You would not believe the amount of work and previewing your post to get this readable.

Size...Price @ 1 each...Package size	 
...............................for 35% off........discount price

3/32"....$1.24...............12.................$0.81
7/32"....$2.38...............12.................$1.54
15/64"...$2.57..............12.................$1.67
9/32"....$3.58...............12.................$2.32
5/16"....$4.27................6.................$2.77
21/64"...$4.57...............6.................$2.97
11/32"...$5.39...............6.................$3.50
23/64"...$5.74...............6.................$3.73
3/8"......$6.25...............6.................$4.06
25/64"...$6.83...............6.................$4.44
13/32"...$7.21...............6.................$4.66
27/64"...$7.54...............6.................$4.90
15/32"...$9.95...............6.................$6.47
31/64"...$10.24..............6.................$6.66
 NEXT 5 ARE 1/2" SHANK (also I need to email him on the quantities, I believe it is 6)
1/2"......$10.52.............6.................$6.84
33/64"...$16.71		
17/32"...$15.91		
35/64"...$17.43		
37/64"...$19.08		


Size......Price @ 1 each...Package size	 
..................................for 35% off........discount price

Drill			
Size "J"......$4.40...................12...............$2.86
Size "O".....$5.22....................6...............$3.39
Size 'P'......$5.85....................6...............$3.81
Size "S".....$6.78....................6...............$4.41
Size "U".....$7.61....................6...............$4.95
Size "V".....$7.78....................6...............$5.06

6mm.........$2.70...................10...............$1.76
7mm.........$3.49...................10...............$2.27
8mm.........$4.64....................5...............$3.02
8.2mm......$5.02....................5...............$3.26
9mm.........$5.99.................5 or 6.............$3.89
10mm.......$7.25....................5...............$4.71
10.5mm.....$8.38...................5...............$5.45
11mm.......$8.88....................5...............$5.77
12mm.......$10.09..................5...............$6.56
12.5mm.....$10.69.................5...............$6.95


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 15, 2007)

When do you want to officially open the buy? 
Andy


----------



## airrat (Nov 15, 2007)

Andy I am just trying to figure out how to work it if we get 11 people for example  wanting a 6mm how I figure out the pricing.  We get 10 of them at 35% off and ONE at reg price.


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds good. I will keep my eye on the thread. Thanks for all the work you have put in this so far.
Andy


----------



## saltwein (Nov 18, 2007)

I think the idea of a cut off date and first come first served would be a good idea on any of the purchase quantities. If you are one over let the person know that not enough people ordered that bit. If you are one short let the list know (or the people on that bit and you will probably get the one needed to fill the quantity.

Just an idea, regards, Steve


----------



## airrat (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok lets find out what and how many people want.  I am going to post a thread asking for what people want to order.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Nov 18, 2007)

Do they have a 13.3mm available, for the churchill and el grande?  If so, can you add it to the list?  Thanks.


----------



## airrat (Nov 18, 2007)

Jason they do not have the 13.3.


----------

